# 2013 WRX Nexus 7 Install (No HU)



## mzisman4 (Dec 13, 2013)

This is my first install on my first car. I was about to pull the trigger on an app radio so that I could run ARL but was disappointed with the limited features of the HU. I really wanted android integration so I decided to go with a N7 install. The plan has snowballed into an entire audio upgrade. Since this is my first install, I figure logging my work will allow for advice and feedback along the way.

Please note that I am a first year teacher. I have limited time and resources! This will be a long, drawn out build so be patient. I will do my best to provide pics and details.

*The plan:*
*Headunit:*
Nexus 7 w/Timur's
Behringer UCA 202
Olympus mic
Samsung HS300 BT headset (for calls)
Directed HD1000i HD radio receiver (with usb interface cable-can be controlled through android app)
500gb WD portable hd
DCDC-USB tapping a fuse
Clarion EQS746 (everything will feed to this)

*Amps*
Arc Audio KS300.4
Arc Audio KS500.1

*Speakers*
Front: Focal 165A components
Rear: None for now...need to save cash
Sub: Eventually

*Soundproofing*
Subarus are notorious for rattles and loud cabins. I plan to follow SDS "how to" instructions as best as I can. Trying to source local stuff and am open to functional alternatives that save funds. This will not be a competition system, just an improvement in my dd. If you know where to get get soundproofing supplies in the SF Bay area, shoot me a pm!


----------



## mzisman4 (Dec 13, 2013)

Created the tablet mount. I started with the JDM dash bezel. Unfortunately the US one has an 8" opening. It was a near perfect fit an only needed slight modification.

First I trimmed the AC vent clips. This allows the tablet to sit flush with the bottom of the opening. No before picture but here is what they look like now.









Then I had to trim/remove the clip that attaches the bezel to the dash. I removed the clip portion and trimmed down the width of the mount.
Before:








After:









The last part for today was finishing up the mounting. I want to be able to remove the tablet and adjust the fit should I put a new tablet in the dash in the future. I decided that parachute clips were the best solution. I used some JB weld to attach 1" belt to the back of the trim. Sewed one side of the clip and can adjust the other side. The only thing I will be adding is some velcro to stop the belts from slipping. Right now it's a tight enough fit to work without it.









*Final Results:*
Back:









Front:









The tablet sits about 1 cm back. It's something I don't care enough to correct.


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

simple solution and it fits nice. it looks factory sitting back inside the bezel. i'm in for more pics


----------



## mzisman4 (Dec 13, 2013)

Finished up the UI and setup the tasker profiles. Don't have a screenshot but here is what I think it will look like. I need to tweak some of the background art. The UI is a background image with UCCW widgets for each app. There is a pre-made clock widget in the middle.


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks great! I like the front end skin - nice and sleek. I'll probably be doing this soon as well, I've had tablets in my car for a couple years now but I needs something tat can host a HDD and fast charge at the same time, and it looks like the N7 with Timurs ROM is the best way of doing this (although I've heard you can get a special adapter for some of the Galaxy Tabs to do it as well).


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

Sub'd. Looking forward to seeing more pics and how the build comes along. Looks like you will be happy with it in the end. Nice car by the way any pics etc?


----------



## colled96 (Feb 2, 2010)

Dude, I'm hyped to see this this install. I'm totally into tablets as HU.


----------



## mzisman4 (Dec 13, 2013)

Happy New Year!

I've been saving my Harbor Freight coupons and made a supply run today. Came back with this.








I have a nicer wired drill but it doesn't have a clutch. I don't want to strip anything when working in the car. Battery power is also nice for tighter spaces.

Got everything laid out.









I haven't started soldering the wires yet. I need to cut a few power wires to change the connectors. I'm also on the hunt for a 3-way rca splitter. I can keep using a bunch of 2-way adapters but the connection is not very secure. If I can't find one I may just bulk up some electrical tape--or maybe just make my own splitter? Advice is welcome here.

Here are some obligatory gear pics

























@ccapil Just made a trip to Tahoe so the car needs a good washing. Pics to come.


----------



## mzisman4 (Dec 13, 2013)

Picked up 76 square feet of 1 lb MLV from a relatively nearby supplier. Also just placed an order for about 100 square feet of 1/8" neoprene. I could not find NBR/PVC foam (like what SDS supplies) for a reasonable enough price. I think Neoprene will be good enough. Going to be using 3M 80 to bond the MLV and Neoprene and then use the SDS velcro method to connect to the door.

Still waiting to hear back from Don about an order of CLD tiles and 3M thinsulate.

Listed out all the wiring I'll be needing and will be placing a huge order to monoprice and knukonceptz soon.

I'm planning to pull the radio today so I can start to brainstorm mounting all for the components in dash.


----------



## mzisman4 (Dec 13, 2013)

Started to look for a solution to my 3-way split. It's a good thing because I found out that my original approach could seriously damage the outputs on my devices. I knew what I needed was a mixer but I really did not want to have to power another device. Then I stumbled on this design for a passive mixer. I started a thread to make sure this is safe to use but for about $8, I had to put one together. All the electrical came out great and everything sounded awesome when I finished. Then I decided to insulate everything with hot glue...and did not think about the headphone jacks:faint:. I had hot glue oozing out of the tin. Spent about an hour with toothpicks and a heat gun melting and scraping everything out. In the end it works enough for now. One jack is loose and a couple get static when the tin is moved too much. I'll build a new one when actually doing the install.


----------



## mzisman4 (Dec 13, 2013)

Heard back from Don and a have an order placed.

This is what I ordered:
60 CLD tiles
50 square feet of 3M thinsulate
3 10 packs of velcro

He sent me the details of another order placed on a WRX and I seem to have calculated needing fewer CLD tiles (52 vs 72). I rounded up to 60 and figure it will cover the major stuff. I can pick up dynamat locally to cover whatever smaller sections I miss.

Also placed an order to knuknocepts for power wire and rca. I'll be running a combo of 4 and 8 ga wire. Went through monoprice for 14ga speaker wire and various connectors. 

Excited to get this underway!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

dude that splitter is cool !!! i really like how the tablet looks to!!!


----------



## mzisman4 (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks!  Also, just to be clear (in case you were thinking about making one), the Altoids tin is a mixer. 4 inputs, one output. It can function as a splitter but you don't need the resistors to split a single input.


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

You should have bought some stock in hot glue before you built that thing. Holy crap, lol.


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

That is a nice install and a cool channel mixer built, you can also use potentiometers instead of resistors and have a better volume control.

What is the name of the android app that controls the directed HD radio?

I have one from my former carpc install and it could be nice to be able to control it from my N7.

That is cool!

Thanks,

Eddie


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Does the optical output on the Behringer UCA202 work? If so then pick a optical input DSP with a controller and use that for volume control. That will remove need for the splitters, give you 8 channels output from one input, give you frequency control over each channel, give you time alignment capabilities for each channel, give you EQ capabilities before the signal get's amplified, and greatly improve SQ.

I'd start looking at the Bit One from Audison. Their bluetooth module has a 3.5mm mic input so you can still have hands free calling leveraging that. You can also frequency restrict the mic through the software for the bit one so only the human voice range is heard.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

The behringer dac does have working optical out. Also the volume control in Android work with the dac. No need for external volume control. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## mzisman4 (Dec 13, 2013)

@eddieg I'm thinking about adding a potentiometer to control the volume to the olympus mic. It is the only device I'll be plugging in without its own volume control. I'll probably try it with the mixer I have now and then decide before making the final version of the mixer for the car.

I found the radio app here. I haven't had the opportunity to use it yet so I can't offer much feedback yet.

@zippy I don't need a splitter, I need a mixer. I have 3 (maybe eventually 4) devices that all need to feed into the single set of rca inputs on the UCA202. I am planning to run an EQ and am working with a buddy to "extend" the potentiometer so that I can mount the volume knob somewhere on the dash. I like the EQS746 because it is compact and I can easily fit it behind the tablet. The only interface I want to see is the tablet and the volume knobs (main and sub). This also allows me to avoid having to select inputs. They are all ready but by nature, will only be running one at a time. 

@Bowdown You are correct. I will likely be using the N7 volume control at the start. I like being able to just feel for a knob to quickly turn down the volume so I'll be following through with the EQS746 as soon as I can


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

Thank you!

Should have thought about searching at rootzwiki. I was searching at mp3car.

Installed the app and when I will have the chance I will lab test it.

Eddie.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

mzisman4 said:


> @zippy I don't need a splitter, I need a mixer. I have 3 (maybe eventually 4) devices that all need to feed into the single set of rca inputs on the UCA202. I am planning to run an EQ and am working with a buddy to "extend" the potentiometer so that I can mount the volume knob somewhere on the dash. I like the EQS746 because it is compact and I can easily fit it behind the tablet. The only interface I want to see is the tablet and the volume knobs (main and sub). This also allows me to avoid having to select inputs. They are all ready but by nature, will only be running one at a time.


So, why not control it all through the nexus? If you have rooted it, then you should be able to force all the audio output through the USB chain to the DAC. You'll have a pure digital feed to there. Is the pulse audio package available for android as it is in Linux?


----------



## mzisman4 (Dec 13, 2013)

Not sure I understand what you are saying. The mixer is used to pull the signal from a mono mic (3.5mm connector), bt mic that connects the phone to the stereo for calls through tablet talk (3.5mm output), and the audio output from the HD radio (RCA). The cable connecting the radio to the tablet is just for a control interface as far as I can tell. 

My options for output from the DAC are RCA and optical. I have not found an EQ with an external volume knob (like the sub knobs for some amps). The EQS746 seemed like a good solution for RCAs. 

How would what you are suggesting provide a physical volume knob? What would be the benefit of doing that over what I have planned?


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

True for what I know.

The HD radio USB cable only replaces the control unit it came with, the audio output is analog only.

I use Timur's USB ROM and a sabre DAC connected to a bit one.

The audio from the N7 is optical but other sources are routed to the bit one and I use the DRC to choose and as well I use the DRC as my main volume as I do not touch the volume control of the N7, it hurts the bit stream information rate and sounds less good as the volume is lower, so I leave it at max on the N7 and use the DRC only.

But I am audio phanatic so do what ever is right for you.

I use my iPhone 5 speaker phone with no any other handsfree currently though I have a burry waiting aside, long story... 

But I don't miss having the bit one muted so I just don't bother with it.

If you're smart phones an android try an app called tabletalk to stream the voice from the phone during a call to the nexus which would also fully remote control you're phone.

One less channel required on you're mixer if it works well and for what I know, it does.


----------



## mzisman4 (Dec 13, 2013)

I think I will maintain fairly good sound quality going usb Dac->rca->EQ->rca->amp. The UCA202 gets fairly respectable reviews. The mixer is being used to add the signals from the mics and radio. I don't really have high expectations for that sound quality from those sources. I do hope that the music on the hard drive sounds good so if I am missing something please let me know. Adding the external pots will give me control comparable to the DRC (less eq settings). I'll set the EQS746 and then control sub and main voume with the dash mounted knobs. I'm trusting my buddy when it comes to adding the additional pots. He did some incredible work on my stax amp. I am a bit of an audiophile myself but my experience is in headphones (old set of stax) and stereo (polk sda). I'm not going for a crazy in car setup but I do have decent expectations.

I've done my homework on tablet talk and unfortunately, I can only dial calls through the tablet. I'll have the BT headset connected to the phone and the audio running into the dac (via the mixer) so sound quality should be pretty good. I'm planning on picking a better mic spot than oem because it's pretty bad right now. I'm shouting and still have to repeat myself.

Monoprice order showed up today...norco overnight is awesome.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

I've missed the fact that you are using an external DAC so it should be good enough as you mentioned.

I can tell from experience that the ear phones output jack on the iphones are pretty awesome so an external DAC should be at least that good. 

The analog out of the sabre DAC I am using is excellent by it self, tried and tested. 

I love this kind of projects!


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

mzisman4 said:


> Not sure I understand what you are saying. The mixer is used to pull the signal from a mono mic (3.5mm connector), bt mic that connects the phone to the stereo for calls through tablet talk (3.5mm output), and the audio output from the HD radio (RCA). The cable connecting the radio to the tablet is just for a control interface as far as I can tell.
> 
> My options for output from the DAC are RCA and optical. I have not found an EQ with an external volume knob (like the sub knobs for some amps). The EQS746 seemed like a good solution for RCAs.
> 
> How would what you are suggesting provide a physical volume knob? What would be the benefit of doing that over what I have planned?


If all of these separate pieces were on a computer could you play the audio on a computer instead of through the audio outputs on the devices? If the answer there is yes, then the pulse audio package allows you to declare them as sources and output through the main output(DAC) instead. In example, this lets you play the hd radio and output it through the DAC without having to run cables to the DAC's inputs. Then your tablet is the master volume for the entire system and you have eliminated the RCA mixer/multi-input mess altogether.


----------



## mzisman4 (Dec 13, 2013)

Ahhh. I see. Thanks for breaking it down. The N7 does not have any Mic inputs (aside from the built in) so I need mixer to get the analog sources to the usb dac.


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

what about solutions such as Andrea Electronics Microphone arrays? 

Andrea Electronics Superbeam Array Microphone Bundle C1-1019800-20

I mean - I'm not sure if they can be integrated to the N7 (havn't done any research about it up so far) but perhaps they may also have analog arrays that would provide you with good noise cancellation in the car? 

I would check up with them for possible solutions. 

Just dropping the bomb - hope it would explode right


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

mzisman4 said:


> Ahhh. I see. Thanks for breaking it down. The N7 does not have any Mic inputs (aside from the built in) so I need mixer to get the analog sources to the usb dac.


Ok, what about the other devices? If you can reduce it down to one input for the RCAs then you should be good.


----------



## mzisman4 (Dec 13, 2013)

> Just dropping the bomb - hope it would explode right


That looks very interesting. I think for now my goal is to get it installed and running with what I've got. It's not hard to add more usb devices so it may be an experiment later on



> Ok, what about the other devices? If you can reduce it down to one input for the RCAs then you should be good.


Do you foresee a problem with using the mixer? With it, I have one 3.5mm output that is easy to convert to rca. (I already have the cable)


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

mzisman4 said:


> Do you foresee a problem with using the mixer? With it, I have one 3.5mm output that is easy to convert to rca. (I already have the cable)


I just think doing as much through software and keeping the signal digital for as long as possible will get you the best results. Not to mention, running all those RCAs will potentially introduce a lot of interference to your system.


----------



## mzisman4 (Dec 13, 2013)

Big delivery today. More pics to come!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Order a comforter?


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

If that big box is sound deadening stuff then I hope you did not forget to buy some band aids for all the scratches 

Have fun!


----------



## di_sjo (Mar 19, 2013)

Do you have any concerns about the tablet battery and heat levels in a car? (particularly in summer)


----------



## mzisman4 (Dec 13, 2013)

Not really. I am hoping to replace the trim clips with magnets by the summer. This way I can more easily remove the tablet. There are only a couple weeks where I would be concerned so I'll just take it with me if I'll be leaving my car in the sun


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

If you have some old hard drives that you don't need, take them apart and extract the magnets from the needle motor, each one has two and they are extreemley strong!


----------



## di_sjo (Mar 19, 2013)

mzisman4 said:


> Not really. I am hoping to replace the trim clips with magnets by the summer. This way I can more easily remove the tablet. There are only a couple weeks where I would be concerned so I'll just take it with me if I'll be leaving my car in the sun


I've been planning a N7 install in my car. I've been doing some reading, not sure how much of it is factual, but apparently the battery won't charge in temperatures above 45C, which is easily attainable on a car dashboard. I've debated the concept of removing the battery and feeding it via a power supply from the car battery, but probably retaining the USB charging feed too, so that Timur's ROM can function properly with sleep modes and stuff.

Could just gamble and hope it's OK, but i'd rather not burn my car down to the ground! Could just be internet paranoia though; I mean how many people leave their mobile phones in their car on a hot day and find it exploding?


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

You would require two power suppliers for that, one 4.2v and the other 5v and some Tasker work done and you could run the N7 in the car safely without its battery.

It is a 4500mv battery, it is a small bomb if it goes off.

I take the N7 out of the car each time, I am using a power magnet customed on a RAM mount and it seats right in front of the AC vents so even on the hottest of days it is fine.

I've been doing a lot of reading lately as for why the N7 won't charge in the car and what I've found is that most of those simple PSU just don't do the job!

It takes a PSU such as the mini box DCDC USB 200 and not only that, you should tune it to output 5.4v via the software and then the N7 should charge.

Not that it is that important to me, I mean the N7 would last in my car 4 up to 5 hours at least so I just take it out and charge it, but for a fixed install it would be a disaster so I must have it resolved, it drives me crazy to see it discharged while it should be charging.


----------



## di_sjo (Mar 19, 2013)

Eddieg- I think you're talking about show charge vs fast charge modes. To enable fast charge you need a power supply variable of 1.7A or more. You may also need a usb cable with the data pins shorted. I'm not 100% if this still applies with Timur's ROM.


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

No no, no mistake.

Timur's ROM and kernel allow FC and the N7 as well shows it is AC charged in the car.

I've tried a CPT LED charger that is supposed to provide UP to 3a and I think this is the key, these PSU provide up to x ampers but does not happen really or from some reason the N7 does not consume even though it shows AC

I also tried a DLink dub7 hub with dual cable to force it to output 2.4a but still no go.


And here it becomes interesting!

I took a 2600mah power bank and connected it to the yotg cable and what do you know, the N7 charged inside the car!

So it something about the car harness that does not forward enough current or something about these types of PSU 

From doing extensive readout what I learn is that everyone who uses a more powerful PSU such as the atx types or the one from minibox and it works.

The last I found mentioned that if the voltage is raised just a bit to 5.4 it would work perfect and it seems like a good idea to me.

I have a m4 I can try with but I rather use something smaller and a bit more simplified but with better scalability so I ordered one.


----------



## di_sjo (Mar 19, 2013)

Interesting. I don't want to hijack this thread any further but I would say that the cheap chinese power supply/dc-dc converters do not always give out their rated current. Might be worth putting an ammeter in series to see what's actually going on.


----------



## mzisman4 (Dec 13, 2013)

Very interesting stuff! I will keep an eye out for charging rates.

Finally got a second to update the thread. First up, subaruaudio spacers:
















In hind sight I could have made these on my own with some mdf. Live and learn.

Next was my knukoncepts order.
Distribution block, fuse holder, and various connectors








RCA cables .5m 2ch, 4m 2ch, 4m 4ch (better pics to come)








Remote line








Power wires (8ga and 4ga)









Foam arrived too. 4 sheets of neoprene since it was significantly cheaper than PVC/NBR. Should work well with some 3M 80.









And the huge box...a belated Christmas gift from my parents. This thing is awesome and highly recommended for every install 









SDS order should be here on the 15th. I'm hoping to get started this weekend.


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

I've had numerous problems with inferior chargers in the past. I've been using this one on one of my tablets for about a month and so far it's been flawless.

Dual-Port USB Car Charger Adapter for Apple iPhone iPad iPod | 125-362

Before this I had a cheap ebay one rated at 3A that would intermittently stop charging for no reason, or wouldn't charge at AC rate at all, or sometimes it would work fine.

On the heat issue: I've installed 5 different tablets in my car over the course of 3-4 years and only one of them seemed to have heat related charge issues (it was a Nook Color BTW). I live in the South and the inside of my car is regularly exposed to 120F+ temps.


----------



## mzisman4 (Dec 13, 2013)

SDS order arrived yesterday. It's a really professional looking product! Packaging was great but not excessive. He included a sample of his mlv, ccf and butyl tape. The stuff I've decided to go with will work just fine as far as I can tell. His butyl tape is a little thicker than the stuff I already have but I'm not too worried.


----------



## mzisman4 (Dec 13, 2013)

Things have been crazy but I was able t make some progress on the wiring

I soldered the Joycon wires to the Subaru stereo harness. No action shots but soldering is soldering...









Then I clipped all of the stereo wires on the harness. I'm planning to run new wiring through the door for the speakers. I used small pieces of heatshrink to insulate the ends and then a larger piece of heatshrink to hold all of the speaker wires together.

















I soldered up the power wires. The DCDC-USB has a P4 output. I'm using one set of outputs to power the USB hub and the other to power the tablet. I clipped the motherboard header off this adapter, shorted the data pins and wired up the live and ground.

















The plan was to get the tablet and amp in this weekend but there was a delay in the delivery of my techflex. It ended up working out for the better because the EQ will probably be done by next weekend. Instead, I'll be adding the CLD tiles and MLV to the rear hatch floor and door. I may do the rear doors too depending on time.


----------



## -=Jeff=- (Oct 25, 2006)

Looks like you are making progress,

I too decided to install a N7 in one of my cars. I have to modify the bezel a bit, but need to mount the tablet first to see what I need to change.


----------



## mzisman4 (Dec 13, 2013)

Got started sound proofing the back end of the car. It was my first time disassembling a car interior so I went slow. I worked all of Saturday and got the CLD tiles down. Sunday I started to (try) cut the MLV. This stuff is a pain! If anyone is on a larger budget, pay the extra for luxury liner pro and stick it to the car. I made a very ugly patchwork of MLV for the passenger rear quarter and will probably have to redo it. The driver side seems to be coming out better but it is sooooooo slow going. Any tips are highly appreciated! I will be attacking it again this weekend but it looks like it's going to be even more drawn out than I thought. 

On the bright side, I can now do some qualitative comparison on the effects at each stage.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

very nice, i look forward to following your progress.


----------



## -=Jeff=- (Oct 25, 2006)

mzisman4 said:


> Finished up the UI and setup the tasker profiles. Don't have a screenshot but here is what I think it will look like. I need to tweak some of the background art. The UI is a background image with UCCW widgets for each app. There is a pre-made clock widget in the middle.



I Like this UI...

is it one wallpaper and the then just defined touch areas? Any info would be helpful


----------



## Nismo (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm definitely interested in hearing more! I have an N7 in my dash, and have had major charging issues. Battery dropping during use at times, especially during NAV use. I opted to use a Pioneer DEH-80PRS for most functions, but I'd LOVE to have HD Radio through the N7.

Eric


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

Just bought an N7 on ebay for $85, lol. Expect an influx of questions.


----------



## -=Jeff=- (Oct 25, 2006)

As far as I can tell the HD radio, while being tuned by the Nexus, that is it, the audio is connected to the input on the behringer and then the monitor needs to be active e for it to have it output from the behringer. I have not been able to get my setup to control the volume of the HD radio. I am using the same Tuner, a behringer uca202 and a N7 in my project


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey guys, 

Just one more little tip from me. 

I've just installed the Mini-Box DCDC USB 200 power supplier and it is indeed charging my Nexus7 - Finally!

What I've done though is set the VOut to be 5.4Volts as suggested at another forum and it worked!

As well I installed a small free app called screen dimmer which allows you to choose EXACTLY how much you wish for the screen to be dimmed and now the N7 is charging FAST! 

Enjoy!

Eddie


----------



## Nismo (Jan 10, 2010)

eddieg said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just one more little tip from me.
> 
> ...


In which mode are you running yours?

Eric


----------



## -=Jeff=- (Oct 25, 2006)

eddieg said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just one more little tip from me.
> 
> ...


Thanks just ordered mine


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm running mine on "dumb" mode 

No timers for ON or OFF, not controlled via the switch - only voltage set to 5.4Vout 

As my install is not a fixed one, I take the nexus 7 out of the car each time I am not using it at Automotive mode. 

If it was fixed install I would have set it to run at Automotive mode with hardoff delayed by a timer of 20 minutes as well use the screen dimmers to make sure it is stayed charged most of the time. 

but to be fully honest if I would do a fixed install I am not sure at all I would like to run the N7 in my car connected to its battery at all and use the dual PSU method (one 4.2v and the other 5v using tasker to control the behavior).

Don't want to hijack this thread so I will stop here.


----------



## mzisman4 (Dec 13, 2013)

-=Jeff=- said:


> I Like this UI...
> 
> is it one wallpaper and the then just defined touch areas? Any info would be helpful


Yes, it is just a wallpaper and widgets. I tried to use the widget designer to show the text but it was really tedious. This works good enough.


----------



## mzisman4 (Dec 13, 2013)

It was raining off and on all of last weekend so no new progress. I do not have a covered work space. It's supposed to rain this weekend too so it may be a while before I have any news.


----------



## thedivision (Aug 11, 2014)

Were you able to get the mic to work through the UCA-202? I'm currently running a Nexus 7 (2012) on USBROM, but haven't had any luck. Did it require any setting up?


----------



## mzisman4 (Dec 13, 2013)

It just worked. Sorry that's not too helpful.

I actually just finished up the install...talk about dragged out. I ended up going with a 2013 N7. I'm going to post a big write up soon.


----------



## thedivision (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. To confirm, the Olympus mic worked through the UCA-202 on the 2012 and 2013 models for you?


----------



## thedivision (Aug 11, 2014)

thedivision said:


> Thanks for the reply. To confirm, the Olympus mic worked through the UCA-202 on the 2012 and 2013 models for you?


Just wanted to follow up on this. I still can't get the mic to work. The Nexus seems to be picking up my voice through the internal mic. Thanks


----------



## mzisman4 (Dec 13, 2013)

I know it worked on the 2012

I never used it on the 2013. I went with a Bluetooth headset (Samsung HS3000) and then 3.5mm->rca.


----------



## mzisman4 (Dec 13, 2013)

Long overdue update but hopefully this helps someone out.

Hardware list:
Nexus 7 2013
OTG Y cable
Powered USB Hub (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004OBZ1XM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s01)
128gb stick
Joycon EXR (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CHXAV1Q?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s01)
Behringer UCA202
Wired Mic (Amazon.com: VideoSecu High Sensitive Preamp Mini Audio Pickup Tiny Spy Microphone with Power Bypass for Security Audio Sound Voice Monitoring Recording and bonus Warning Decal WD4: Electronics)
BT Handsfree kit (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00RH29CJO?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s01)
Minibox DCDC-USB
Clarion EQS746
JL CL-SES
BT GPS unit

Software & key apps:
Timur's Kernel--Love it or hate it, it's the best option available
Tablet Talk
Tasker
UCCW
BT GPS

Overview of functions
Audio path
1.Phone->Handsfree BT->JL CL-SES
2. Aux cable->JL CL-SES
3.Tablet & wired mic->Dac->JL CL-SES
JL CL-SES->Clarion EQ->Main and Sub Amps
I really wanted volume knobs so I had my stereo guy (Shout out to Champlifier in Alameda, CA. Sheldon is awesome!) extend the volume knobs on the EQ so that they could be panel mounted. Tablet volume can be controlled/muted using the steering wheel controls. In reality, the tablet volume is fixed most of the time and volume is controlled using the knobs

Calls can be made and answered from the tablet using tablet talk. Tablet audio pauses and since the handsfree is wired in a higher priority, the JL CL-SES plays the call audio. Calls can be ended via Tablet talk. I can also steam music directly from the phone and can skip songs or end calls using the built in handsfree BT

In addition to standard tablet touch controls, actions can be completed using the Joycon steering wheel controls (Android commands, launch apps, audio controls), and voice commands. OK Google is functional through the wired mic.

Pics:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0XD6kv-RuH-LVBjZXJmWkI4akE/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0XD6kv-RuH-dEVnSmdKckc4Q28/view?usp=sharing


----------



## -=Jeff=- (Oct 25, 2006)

no added noise from the extended cable on the volume knob?


----------



## mzisman4 (Dec 13, 2013)

Nope. It did take us a couple iterations. First time, the pots were a little too exposed and there was an issue with dust getting in. The final version is sealed with heatshrink and silicon. I also had him add a connection harness so that I can pull the trim piece off without straining the solder joints or removing the pots. 

Unfortunately, I can't provide much more detail but I'm sure you can contact Champlifier for more info.


----------



## thedivision (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for the update. That JL CL-SES is an interesting piece - it takes about 10 seconds to return to the tablet output after a phone call, yes?


----------



## mzisman4 (Dec 13, 2013)

Something close--it's pretty quick and the fact that it's automatic makes it nice.

One thing worth noting is that you need to mute your phone notifications in the car (I use tasker to automate this) otherwise every text, email, or update will pause the music and play a jingle.


----------



## sdonaghey (Jan 26, 2014)

Mzisman4,

That cable you made for the DCDC-USB-200, what is it powering? The one end I am assuming is for the Nexus. Is the other for the powered usb hub?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

sdonaghey said:


> Mzisman4,
> 
> That cable you made for the DCDC-USB-200, what is it powering? The one end I am assuming is for the Nexus. Is the other for the powered usb hub?


More than likely that is exactly it, I have the same set up, one end powers Nexus the other end powers the hub.


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

I really need to do a tablet build one of these days. I really want to see how the kicker IQI interface with BT calling works. I was thinking having tablet talk connect to this would simply the process a bit.


----------



## TwistdInfinity (Jun 7, 2015)

Just downloaded the kicker app TweEQ and had a play around. 

Does pretty much everything you need it to do. Time alignment down to .02ms up to 20ms. Linkwitz-riley or Butterworth slopes, 31 band EQ on each channel. You get to name each amp and select what kind of speaker is on each channel to make it easier to know which speaker you are tuning. 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

I have look into the DSP capabilities and they are good. I just wish they had a manual for the IQI interface. If this could handle audio switching/input for the phone then the Kicker amps would be an good all in one soulution other than do some other handsfree device input.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

TwistdInfinity said:


> Just downloaded the kicker app TweEQ and had a play around.
> 
> Does pretty much everything you need it to do. Time alignment down to .02ms up to 20ms. Linkwitz-riley or Butterworth slopes, 31 band EQ on each channel. You get to name each amp and select what kind of speaker is on each channel to make it easier to know which speaker you are tuning.
> 
> Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk





Silvercoat said:


> I have look into the DSP capabilities and they are good. I just wish they had a manual for the IQI interface. If this could handle audio switching/input for the phone then the Kicker amps would be an good all in one soulution other than do some other handsfree device input.


Do it! Itching to see the Q-series DSP/amps in actual use with some write-ups. I suspect they're damn good. That IQI interface can't be all that hard.. I think mainly it's a BT dongle for device TweEQ app, and sending media to the amps if you want to use BT maybe. Just a box with pigtails. What's cool is, each amp gets it's DSP and you can link and control them all in the app. I've played with the Windows software a bit and it does look pretty darn spiffy.


----------

